# "How to" double flat band sets?



## mainbutter (Oct 23, 2012)

I want to beef up my slingshot to hurl 50 cal lead faster and really pack a punch, so I was thinking of making double theraband gold flatband sets.

I've never made band sets before, but since the search function was failing me I thought I'd just come directly ask for some help.

Cutting theraband gold, the lengths and widths I want.. not a problem.

What I need to know is how do I attach a double band to a pouch, and how do I attach a finished band set to the slingshot. Do I treat each pair of bands as just one?

Thanks for any help, or pointing me in the direction of useful threads.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

The same method that you use for single band, just double them up...


----------



## mainbutter (Oct 23, 2012)

Never done even a single-banded set before.. could I ask you to elaborate what's going on with the tie?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

That you can find here in the forum, some guys use rubberbands, myself I use cotton string with a constrictor knot


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

you can also search u tube


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

tex shooter sells double band sets on the vender forum under slingshot supplies


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Youtube is great for instructional videos of any kind ... just look for slingshot band or pouch attachment and you will find lots of videos ... most of them from members on this forum


----------



## mainbutter (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I never thought of looking on youtube.. sure enough worked like a charm! I'm sure this video has to have been posted here before, but in case anyone else is looking for the same thing, I think this video is exactly what I was looking for:






thanks guys.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

That is an excellent video. That rig with the two vises is pretty complicated though, I just fix one end of the pouch to the edge of a table with a small screw clamp and let the other end stick out over the edge, works well enough for me. Needs some practice and nimble fingers however.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

BTW that is John "Gamekeeper" Webb, like I said a member on this forum :-D


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

I just did this and will never do it any other way ever again. Flat or tubes, it works for both simple and effective.


----------

